# anxious/excited around the pool..



## gnewport (Dec 2, 2009)

Monty is a two year old standard, and is practically perfect in every way...EXCEPT around the pool. He has is therapy dog certification so he doesn't react to others or other dogs, BUT when the family gets in the pool he goes ballistic!! Running and barking and running and barking his head off, it seems to be an anxious/excited bark, his tail is wagging while he is running around the pool. As you can imagine it doesn't make for a relaxing pool experience. He does this with all family members-he sometimes will stick his paws in the pool and lap up the pool water while he is doing this....Any suggestions-I would love for him to enjoy being in the water-another story....but I would really like him to just be able to relax around the pool while people are in it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

AHHHH no worries -- you're not the ONLY one: Winston used to do the exact same last summer and I agree, it's REALLY annoying. I'm pretty sure the reason behind his barking was because he thought I was drowning and wanted to save me. 

It took some time, but the best method that I found that modified his behaviour was the Cesar Millan TSCH! way.. 

Does that mean getting in and out of the pool a few times in order to discipline?
YES!!
Is it annoying?
YES!
But is it well worth it?
ALL THE WAY!

Basically, anytime he barks, I would TSCH! him so that he would know that that kind of behaviour is unwanted and unappreciated. It's kind of hard to explain in words, but I would definitely recommend watching some Dog Whisperer with Cesar Millan on the Discovery Channel! His method work all the time, in every way!


----------

